# Jupiter 3-speed mixte, made in Belgium



## sbrooksco (Nov 29, 2020)

I am seeking information about this Jupiter bicycle: steel frame, integrated fenders and rack, generator lamp mount, bell, chain guard. Stylish ride and workhorse commuter. Sturmey Archer hub bears 1963 stamp.


----------



## Mercian (Nov 30, 2020)

Hi,

I know nothing more than 5 minutes research, but it appears that Jupiter was a retailer (not a maker) of bikes, based ay 37 Quellin Straat, Antwerp in at least the 1950's





__





						Heinkel Tourist Dot Com : Memories
					

Heinkel Tourist: A gathering place for Heinkel Scooter enthusiasts.



					www.heinkeltourist.com
				







No date on the advert, but judging by the television, mid to late 1950's, so a 61 dated hub would seem about right.

I hope this helps.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## sbrooksco (Nov 30, 2020)

Any ideas about who made it? Thanks so much for your contribution. It is more than we’ve ever known.


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 30, 2020)

Mercian said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know nothing more than 5 minutes research, but it appears that Jupiter was a retailer (not a maker) of bikes, based ay 37 Quellin Straat, Antwerp in at least the 1950's
> 
> ...


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 30, 2020)

The rear lights , chain guard and bell are first rate.


----------



## Mercian (Nov 30, 2020)

Goldenrod said:


> The rear lights , chain guard and bell are first rate.



I agree, it was a nicely specified bike, not cheap, when it was made. I've just been trying to find the bike maker through the 'Ardex Solid' written on the guard, but it appears to be propriatory item, so no help, other than it was made in Belgium, and the small picture on it is a St Christopher.

I'll have a think about this, but there's lots of small time bike makers in europe during this period, so it'll be difficult to come up with an answer.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## sbrooksco (Nov 30, 2020)

Thank you for your interest and comments.  The front and rear lights were powered by the rear facing mount on the fork.  The wire runs nicely through the fender stay to the rear light. 

The chain guard has been admired greatly.  Interesting are the three speed cable running through the chain guard and the clamp on roller-wheel guide on seat tube near the bottom bracket as if it was not intended to be a three speed.  There is a braze-on on the stay as if ready for a derailleur. Wish we knew.   Thanks again.


----------



## non-fixie (Dec 1, 2020)

That is a very nice bike. Obviously well cared for. And also very Belgian. The Ardex chain guard is one giveaway, but the way the rear rack is brazed on makes it a dead ringer for Belgian manufacture.

BITD, Belgium had many bicycle brands, maybe more than any other country in the world. It seems that every shop had its own house brand, for which the frame production was outsourced.

The manufacturers were also Belgian, and supported this business model by staying in the background and supplying painted frames without any identification marks, ready to be built up and dressed with decals of choice. A _cadre brut_, or "blank frame". The serial number on the dropout could be a manufacturer's or a shop's.

Some of those manufacturers (like Vaneenooghe) are still virtually unknown, some have surfaced over time (such as Martens), and others also produced bikes under their own name, such as Royal Nord and Flandria. Interesting - and confusing - fact is that some high-end Flandria-branded bikes were in turn made by others again ...

Long story short, it is more often than not quite challenging to identify the actual maker of a Belgian bike.

There is still a bike shop in Antwerp by the name of Jupiter. It may or may not be related. Your best bet may be to just send an e-mail to info @ jupiternv.be with a couple of pictures of the bike and the decals. Chances are they might actually be able to tell you more.


----------



## juvela (Dec 1, 2020)

-----

thanks very much        @non-fixie !     

the cycle's original chainset would have certainly been a cottered steel one

Hermesse Freres ("HF") was one indigenous Belgian chainset manufacturer active at this epoch

-----


----------



## sbrooksco (Dec 1, 2020)

This has been fascinating!  Many thanks to you each for your interest and contribution to the Jupiter’s story. We will investigate your leads and report back.


----------



## juvela (Dec 2, 2020)

-----

hello sbrooksco,

regarding the frame's features making provision for a derailleur cable:

it is fairly common for bicycle manufactuers to employ the same frame to offer differing models

quite possible that this frame was used by the manufacturer to offer a bicycle with a derailleur gearing drive train as well as one such as yours with planetary gearing

my guess is that the bicycle was manufactured with planetary gearing rather than having been changed from derailleur to planetary

the handsome ARDEX chainguard is one availble to all and is not proprietary to the bicycle maker

appears to my eye that only the chainset, pedals and wheel rims have been changed from the original

thanks very much for sharing this fascinating find!   

-----


----------



## sbrooksco (Dec 3, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> hello sbrooksco,
> 
> ...



Thank you for adding to the story. I had the wheels rebuilt as the original rear rim had of a flat spot.  The pedals and saddle are not original. Some things just wear out.


----------



## non-fixie (Dec 3, 2020)

I believe @juvela is correct wrt the gearing setup. Check out this frame, with a lot of similarities, including the IGH _and _the chainstay stop. It has been repainted, so no ID, alas.


----------



## sbrooksco (Dec 3, 2020)

You all are so amazing! Thank you so much. This is so much fun. Here’s something to chew on, the Batavus Pro. A fine handling workhorse. Posting a new thread shortly.


----------



## non-fixie (Dec 4, 2020)

Nice! A 1984. Looks familiar.   

Mine came with Dura-Ace:


----------



## sbrooksco (Dec 4, 2020)

non-fixie said:


> Nice! A 1984. Looks familiar.
> 
> Mine came with Dura-Ace:
> 
> View attachment 1311578



That is too much! I’ve never seen another one! I bought mine used for $200 in Jackson, MS where I worked at the Bike Rack bicycle shop.  Thanks for sharing your photo!


----------



## 3-speeder (Dec 8, 2020)

Subject bike reminds me of my Belgian made As-Thor. A lot of similar features. I love those Ardex chainguards


----------



## sbrooksco (Dec 9, 2020)

3-speeder said:


> Subject bike reminds me of my Belgian made As-Thor. A lot of similar features. I love those Ardex chainguards
> View attachment 1315151



Yes, and those grips! Wow. Do you ride it?


----------



## 3-speeder (Dec 10, 2020)

sbrooksco said:


> Yes, and those grips! Wow. Do you ride it?



This bike doesn't get riden often. One of the downsides of a large collection is that some bikes will be hard to get to if they are packed into a small space, such as my basement.  The chrome grips are cool looking but I haven't figured a good way to adjust them.  On the right hand grip there is an open seam on the top where the palm rests that I would like to spin to the bottom.  Nice riding bike never the less.


----------



## sykerocker (Dec 14, 2020)

Those pictures of the Batavus' (Batavuses?) bring back memories of one of the shops I worked for in Erie, PA during the Bike Boom.  A hobby shop (trains, model kits, RC airplanes) that the owner decided to start selling bicycles and picked up the Flandria and Batavus lines.  Very nice bikes back in the day, although they must have started distribution in the States late, as they were down to picking up a hobby shop as a retail outlet.


----------

